
Show HN: TCK (template construction kit) Python - gabordemooij
https://gabordemooij.com/tck/
======
gabordemooij
Some GUIs are easier to create using a building block approach (DOM approach)
than a template syntax approach, at least, in my experience. What do you
think?

